# Droid Razr Battery Life?



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I have an HTC Thunderbolt and I am thinking about purchasing a Razr. How good is the battery life on this phone? I am unable to afford the Razr Maxx so that is obviously out of the question. I get a full days use out of my TBolt with about 2 hours of screen on time.. how has your experience been?


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

I think the Razr is about the same as most of the phones out there...the way to go IS the Razr Maxx.

Chief


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with the Chief... I would splurge for the maxx  My father in law has a razr and lives on the charger...

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> I agree with the Chief... I would splurge for the maxx  My father in law has a razr and lives on the charger...
> 
> Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


I'm gonna try and do that, but funds seem to be scarce.. I'll check the couch cushions hahah


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I went from rooted TB to Maxx. You will probably get like 13 to 24 hours with use.

I get like 1 day with screen at 2 hours. 4G only.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I went from rooted TB to Maxx. You will probably get like 13 to 24 hours with use.

I get like 1 day with screen at 2 hours. 4G only.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

neoterixx64 said:


> I went from rooted TB to Maxx. You will probably get like 13 to 24 hours with use.
> 
> I get like 1 day with screen at 2 hours. 4G only.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


That sounds perfect to me. I honestly only use my screen for like an hour and a half, because I'm scared it'll die. I can't wait until battery isn't an issue. Thank you for your perspective.


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Coming from the TB I was always minding the battery. Always carried a spare for fear of not having an operational phone. Now i only look to see how long maxx can go for fun.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I came from the TB too. The Razr's battery is plenty for me. I like being able to use my phone. It's pretty nice.


----------

